
Announcing TypeScript 2.9 - DanRosenwasser
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2018/05/31/announcing-typescript-2-9/
======
crudbug
Is there a roadmap to support CLR backend. I would love to use it with .NET
Core backend.

